# Account deletion



## Skid00dshi (May 9, 2010)

Can an Admin here delete my account?

Reason: None at all

I'm making a thread since I don't know who the admin is so... yeah.  Can an admin delete my account?

Why?: Because.. IDK.. just feel like it.

Oh yeah, also all the threads that have been made and posts if it's possible.


----------



## prowler (May 9, 2010)

If you want your name changing, you can PM an admin or supervisor about it.
Or if not, I don't think they delete accounts


----------



## Danny600kill (May 9, 2010)

I really don't see the point of this thread, as Prowler said if you want a name change just ask?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

You can request for your account to be deleted, but only with a valid reason. Don't tell us something like ' I just feel like it'.

Anyways, if you really want to leave, I'll see you around on GBATMW then.

@others: he knows about name changes, because he used to be blarutoballz, then Kadushy and now Skid00dshi.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

Prowler485 said:
			
		

> If you want your name changing, you can PM an admin or supervisor about it.
> *Or if not, I don't think they delete accounts*


ScuberSteve anyone?

Also, you say no reason, but why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If it does get deleted, I think you should keep the posts that were made though. Getting rid of them would stop parts of this place making sense.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 9, 2010)

You have to have a pretty good reason to have an account deleted, I don't think no reason at all is good enough.

You consider you know, just not logging in here again?


----------



## Gore (May 9, 2010)

IMO if you can prove you're account owner deletion shouldn't be a big deal but that isn't how it works here


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2010)

I'd say keep your account, as if you change your mind later on you might regret the choice. Like p1ngpong said, just leave the account here and don't use it.


----------



## Skid00dshi (May 9, 2010)

Alright.  If you guys say so.  

I just see too much flaming around here and feel kinda insecured.  That's all.  Well, that's to me anyways.

@Gore  I can't really prove it or anything since it's on the internet.  If it was IRL then yeah, I can... but not really.  So how am I supposed to prove it on the internet then?  That's pretty hard to do there.


----------



## Ryukouki (May 9, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I just see too much flaming around here and feel kinda insecured.



Hey son, I'd like to personally welcome you to the internet. Trust me son, the internet is always like this. It isn't exactly fantasy pony land. Good luck anyhow, son.


----------



## Hadrian (May 9, 2010)

Skid00dshi said:
			
		

> I just see too much flaming around here and feel kinda insecured.  That's all.  Well, that's to me anyways.


Follow P1ngays advice or grow some taz ballz.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 9, 2010)

Skid00dshi said:
			
		

> Alright.  If you guys say so.
> 
> I just see too much flaming around here and feel kinda insecured.  That's all.  Well, that's to me anyways.
> 
> @Gore  I can't really prove it or anything since it's on the internet.  If it was IRL then yeah, I can... but not really.  So how am I supposed to prove it on the internet then?  That's pretty hard to do there.


You're from GBATMW, which is a relatively small community, with a relatively small amount of flaming too. GBAtemp is massive, and of course there's more 'flaming'. Also, that's the way the internet works. People like to work out their frustrations on other strangers.


----------



## Gore (May 9, 2010)

Skid00dshi said:
			
		

> @Gore  I can't really prove it or anything since it's on the internet.  If it was IRL then yeah, I can... but not really.  So how am I supposed to prove it on the internet then?  That's pretty hard to do there.



I said IMO, that isn't how things work over here


----------



## Slyakin (May 9, 2010)

You don't really have to delete your account. Just think of flaming as some annoying dog, and you can kick that dog whenever you want. Just don't think too much about it.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 9, 2010)

Anyway I suggest you sleep on it and think about whether you really do want your account deleted. 

If you feel the same in the morning just try sending a pm to an admin and seeing what they say.

In the meantime this thread is hardly constructive, so I will lock it.


----------

